

Show HN: I built an urban development tracker for Los Angeles - corwinstephen
http://citygro.ws

======
corwinstephen
I live in downtown Los Angeles, and I built this site out of my own
frustration with not being able to find a cohesive way to learn about and keep
up with all of the city projects and developments happening around me. Problem
is, I'm not content with the way this first iteration came out, and I could
use some help.

My ultimate goal is to build a service that's fully integrated into the city,
in such a way that new buildings, businesses, and projects are not only fully
documented with everything you would want to know about them, leaving behind a
timeline for posterity as they progress, but also so that the purposes of
those buildings are well-categorized. New apartment building? Here's when
it'll be done, what amenities it will have, and how you can apply to live
there. New bar going in in that building across the street? Here's a community
where people can discuss its impact on the rest of the neighborhood.

The problem is, I haven't quite managed to settle into a solid structure yet.
My initial thought was to have everything be user submitted, but I'm wondering
whether things like building information might be better managed by an admin.
On the flip side, construction photos are obviously something more suited to
come from the public.

In short, to anyone out there that likes urban development, I ask you, would
you use something like this? And if not, what can I improve in order to become
something that you WOULD use?

